# Neve Serra da Estrela 13-01-2013



## ACalado (13 Jan 2013 às 19:09)

Boas, deixo o meu contributo da subida a Serra no dia de hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2013 às 20:01)

Bonito cenário, mesmo que só tenha durado o tempo de vida de algumas bactérias que só duram horas .


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2013 às 20:04)

Excelente contributo, spiritmind.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

Imagens muito bonitas quem têm escasseado neste ano sem Inverno.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Boas fotos 

Esperemos que cenários destes ainda se possam repetir neste Inverno.


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

Belíssimas imagens. Bastante mais neve pela Estrela.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 01:56)

Fotos magistrais,belo cenário,obrigado pela partilha spiritmind.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2013 às 00:48)

Muito boas! É sempre uma alegria ver imagens da neve...!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

A segunda está uma beleza!


----------



## roland (21 Jan 2013 às 02:09)

Great pictures.


----------

